
That Plane Overhead: Starring Our Friends SDR, ADS-B, I2C and KLGA - bentaber
http://jeremybmerrill.com/blog/2016/01/flyover.html
======
jgrahamc
Interesting. This guy is like my twin in New York. I too have an ambient bus
tracker ([http://blog.jgc.org/2012/03/ambient-bus-arrival-monitor-
from...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/03/ambient-bus-arrival-monitor-from-
hacked.html)) and an SDR/ADS-B/Pi set up that shows the Heathrow arrival
flying over my house (or at least not so far away).

If he's built himself an Arduino 'games console' that fits inside a can
([http://blog.jgc.org/2011/05/playing-pong-on-pair-of-candy-
ca...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/05/playing-pong-on-pair-of-candy-cans-
its.html)) I'm going to be creeped out.

~~~
jeremybmerrill
you've got me beat there, doppelganger!

I love the idea of putting the bus tracker inside a model bus. Do you mind if
I steal that idea?

~~~
jgrahamc
Of course!

    
    
         Plagiarize,
         Let no one else's work evade your eyes,
         Remember why the good lord made your eyes,
         So don't shade your eyes,
         But plagiarize, plagiarize, plagiarize -
         Only be sure always to call it please 'research'.

------
JoblessWonder
You can also use ADS-B to track government planes overhead! See what
neighborhoods they are spying on and where they are based! Self-adjusting
tinfoil hat not include.

(ADS-B broadcasts were what caught Gov owned aircraft circling recently in
Baltimore and other cities.)

~~~
3princip
Planes also broadcast air temperature, wind speed and direction along with the
usual altitude, speed and position. A lot of planes are flying overhead so I
thought it might be neat to combine that data, as usual a quick search turned
up some researchers in NL who already thought of that a few years ago. [1]

There's a lot of data around us, and lots cool projects to collect and analyze
it as well.

[1]
[http://bibliotheek.knmi.nl/knmipubTR/TR336.pdf](http://bibliotheek.knmi.nl/knmipubTR/TR336.pdf)

~~~
Veratyr
You can find all kinds of things in UAT. Not just weather but you can find
various equipment information like the landing gear coming down, message sent
from the plane (SMS, crew) and there have even been times they broadcast
credit card data!

------
knz
It likely varies depending upon the fleet at your local airport, but ADS-B
implementation in the US has a long way to go before the 2020 deadline. Last
time I checked (early 2015) only about 30% of carrier jets near MSP (a major
Delta hub) had ADS-B installed/turned on. My understanding is that the cost is
under $5,000 per aircraft - it astounds me that for all the money wasted on
security theatre the aviation industry has dragged it's feet on ADS-B
implementation.

------
webXL
Alright, who else saw this on Alec Muffet's twitter feed while reading about
the Sun 2's secret message?

Cool, but I'm not sure about the practical uses. Perhaps to test the accuracy
of all the flight trackers out there??

~~~
whiskers
A lot of the flight trackers out there are using data from setups very like
this! They are often crowdsourced (augmenting that by buying data for areas
with little or no coverage like the FAA data for Atlantic/Pacific crossings).

It's a fun thing to setup and watch. :-)

We sell a similar receiver in our store!
[https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/mini-digital-tv-
stick](https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/mini-digital-tv-stick)

~~~
JoblessWonder
FlightAware.com will send you a free one if you are in an area they need
coverage for and are willing to keep it plugged in!

[1] [https://flightaware.com/adsb/](https://flightaware.com/adsb/)

